# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Other security software  >  Threatfire; What do you think?

## Sjoeii

*ThreatFire Highlights*

                                            Persistent zero-day threat protection made *easy for everyone* — even novice users!                                          

Perpetually ready for the next malware outbreak, with *no signature updates required*.                                           

Runs in background *without impacting system performance*.                                                              *ThreatFire* now includes advanced protection features including malware *quarantine and removal*, *rootkit scanner* and *custom rules settings* in both the Free and Pro versions.                                           

*Patent-pending ActiveDefense technology* intelligently scans and analyzes computer processes to detect and block any malicious activity — without false positives!                                           

Highest level of out-of-the-box accuracy. *No need to configure* baffling, technical security settings: just turn ThreatFire on and start blocking malware.                                                             

Protects against *both known and zero-day viruses*, worms, trojans, buffer overflows, rootkits and even some spyware.                                           
*Works alongside* your current security programs — there is no need to uninstall your antivirus, anti-spyware,firewall or other security program before installing ThreatFire.                                            *ThreatFire Pro* includes PC Tools AntiVirus's on-demand AV scanner, giving you added peace of mind so you can quickly and easily scan your PC for known threats.

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> *ThreatFire Highlights*
> 
>                                             Persistent zero-day threat protection made *easy for everyone* — even novice users!                                          
> 
> Perpetually ready for the next malware outbreak, with *no signature updates required*.                                           
> 
> Runs in background *without impacting system performance*.                                                             *
> NEW!* *ThreatFire* now includes advanced protection features including malware *quarantine and removal*, *rootkit scanner* and *custom rules settings* in both the Free and Pro versions.                                           
> 
> ...


I also tried it before & I didnt like it. Its protection works like Kaspersky Proactive Defense but to a lesser degree & KIS also detects hidden data sending from threatfire which means your privacy can be compromised.  :Embarassed:

----------

